# Abschlussprüfung IT-Systemelektroniker / LOGO



## Beatzler (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin derzeit in der Lehre zum IT-Systemelektroniker und werde meine Abschlussprüfung im November schreiben. Bis zum Januar muss mein Abschlussprojekt stehen welches ich der Siemens LOGO widmen möchte.

Das ganze Problem an der Sache ist nur mir fällt nich wirklich was sinnvolles ein wie ich die Logo sinnvoll und gut mit einem PC oder Server System verbinden könnte.....

Mir fällt bisher nur ne gute Lüftersteuerung mit Überwachnung und soweiter ein....

Wollt euch ma fragen ob ihr da nochn paar gute ideen oder Anregungen für mich hättet !

Vielen Dank mfg Beatzler


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2007)

Das erste große Problem hast du ja schon zu bewältigen: die LOGO mit einem PC oder einem Server verbinden. Ist denn die LOGO vorgeschrieben?


----------



## TommyG (12 Juli 2007)

Hi,

das mit 'Logo sinnvoll und gut mit einem PC oder Server System' beinhaltet imho schon die ersten Unmöglichkeiten..

LOGO aleine würde ich sagen: Mach trotz momentanen Regen was mit ner Bewässerungssteuerung oder so. 

Nachteil ist, dass du dazu eigentlich keinen PC brauchst, oder die potentiellen Daten erst über große Umwege in die LOGO bringen müsstest.

Tipp:
ELV mal etwas rum  dort hast du im Bereich Haussteuerung etwas tauglicheres...

Greetz


----------



## MW (13 Juli 2007)

Beatzler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin derzeit in der Lehre zum IT-Systemelektroniker und werde meine Abschlussprüfung im November schreiben. Bis zum Januar muss mein Abschlussprojekt stehen welches ich der Siemens LOGO widmen möchte.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde da vielleicht lieber ne S7 (300/400) mit ethernet CP wählen.
Denn da kann man ja echt ne menge "blödsinn" mit anstellen.
Sei es die verschiedensten Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten z.b. Fetch/Write, Send/Receive, FTP und nicht zu vergessen die S7-Verbindung mit Libnodave.

Steuerungsaufgaben z.b. Heizungs- oder Lüftersteuerung oder Lichtersteuerung .....................................................


----------



## the bang 2 (14 Juli 2007)

Wenn ihr irgendwelche produktiomshallen habt -verbinde doch eine LCD einheit mit irgendeinem wert über TCP/ip mit dem server oder eine SPS  haben hier auch welche, die über ethernet angesteurt werden, eventuell kannst du dir da ja was druas machen...


----------



## repök (14 Juli 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Ich würde da vielleicht lieber ne S7 (300/400) mit ethernet CP wählen.
> Denn da kann man ja echt ne menge "blödsinn" mit anstellen.
> Sei es die verschiedensten Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten z.b. Fetch/Write, Send/Receive, FTP und nicht zu vergessen die S7-Verbindung mit Libnodave.
> 
> Steuerungsaufgaben z.b. Heizungs- oder Lüftersteuerung oder Lichtersteuerung .....................................................


 

da schliesse ich mich an, oder wago 841 (interner webserver) oder beckhoff, oder....... aber auf keinen fall LOGO!


----------



## KartoffeL (14 Juli 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Ich würde da vielleicht lieber ne S7 (300/400) mit ethernet CP wählen.



Wenn man das Budget dazu hat!

Wiso keine "einfache, alte" S7-300er mit nem MPI-Adapter.
Dann noch ne schöne Visualisierung... dann haste genug Eindruck gemacht!


----------



## Hermann (14 Juli 2007)

also ich glaub das mit der s7 ist nichts für ihn, da er das denk ich mal gar nicht lernen muss in der schule...
kenne den ramenplan aber uach nicht wirklich, kannst höchstens ne logo auf so ne pc eingarbekarte I/O wirken lassen und damit was machen,logo sagt was und der pc machts dann


----------



## Beatzler (20 Juli 2007)

Hey ho,

sorry für die späte Antwort aber ich komm jetzt grad erst ausm Urlaub wieder 

Also big THX für alle eure Ideen und Antworten !

Das mit der S7 ist schon net verkehrt nur einerseits kann man ja über die S7 und deren Programmierung alleine schon mein Referat vollmachen zum anderen isses echt zu teuer eine "nur" für die Abschlussarbeit zu kaufen.

Ich wollt gern was mit der Logo machen weil man da net soviel vorweg drauf eingehen muss mit der Programmierung wie sie funzt usw. da ich von der IHK aus nur max 30 Seiten abgeben darf und das wird den schon ganz schön mit Logo Erklärung, Projekterklärung Funktionsweise, Installation usw. 
Wenn das net so begrenzt wäre könnt man da echt gut was reißen!!!!

Gibt es ggf. ne möglichkeit aus der LogoSoftware die Logo zusteuern wenn diese in Betrieb ist aber trotzdem am PC angeschlossen ist?

Ansonsten werd ich denke ich mal ne Lüftersteuerung machen ....


Mfg Beatzler


----------



## eNDe (20 Juli 2007)

*Abschlussprüfung*

Hallo Beatzler,
leider kann ich, aus welchem Grund auch immer, keine Dateien an meinen Beitrag anhängen. Deshalb hier mal von einem "anspruchsvolleren" LOGO-Projekt der Textteil: 

```
[FONT=Times New Roman][B][SIZE=3]LOGO-Projekt[/SIZE]                [/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][B][SIZE=3]Steuerung einer Farbdosen-Befüllanlage.[/SIZE][/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Das Befüllen von Dosen mit flüssiger Farbe soll mit Hilfe einer LOGO automatisiert werden. Nebenstehend ist das technologische Schema dargestellt:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=3][FONT=Times New Roman]Funktionsablauf[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Über eine nicht zur Steuerung gehörende Zuführeinrichtung werden leere Farbdosen auf das stehende Band gestellt. Danach fährt das Band für 2s in die Position unter dem Befüller. Der Füllvorgang benötigt 3s. In dieser Zeit steht das Band. Danach wird das Band wiederum für 2s gefahren. In dieser Zeit bewegt sich die gefüllte Dose unter einen Ultraschallsensor. Mit diesem Gerät wird der Füllgrad der Dose erfasst. Ist die vorgeschriebene Mindestmenge nicht erreicht, wird die Dose mit dem Ausstoßer vom Band entfernt. Für die Messung benötigt der Sensor 1s. Danach kann über Ausstoß oder nicht Ausstoß entschieden werden. Der Ausstoßimpuls soll 0,5s lang sein. Der Ausstoßer geht nach dem Impuls selbständig in seine Ausgangsposition zurück.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Die Messergebnisse werden zusätzlich zur Beeinflussung der Füllmenge verwendet, indem erforderlichenfalls die Signale „Mehr“ bzw. „Weniger“, jeweils mit einer Dauer von 0,5s ausgegeben werden. Auf diese Weise wird eine Schrittregelung mit I-Verhalten für die Dosenbefüllung aufgebaut. Die Auswertung dieser Signale zur Beeinflussung der Menge erfolgt „extern“.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Alle Prozessschritte laufen zeitlich parallel ab. (Siehe hierzu das dargestellte Impulsdiagramm.)[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Wird die Anlage per Tasterbetätigung zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt ausgeschaltet, wird zunächst nur die weitere Leerdosen-Bereitstellung beendet. Die Anlage läuft solange planmäßig weiter, bis das Band leer ist. In dieser Zeit noch anstehende Aktionen des Befüllers und der Messung samt Auswertung sind auf jeden Fall noch ordnungsgemäß zu beenden. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=3][FONT=Times New Roman]Praxistest Ultraschallsensor[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]An der aufgestellten Anlage wurde mit dem Sensor ein LOGO-Praxistest mit folgendem Ergebnis durchgeführt:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Leere Dose lieferte den Digitalwert 123[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Dose mit 1000 Gramm Inhalt (Das ist die zu befüllende Menge) lieferte den Digitalwert 973.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Die Füllmenge der Farbdose soll 1000g ±20g betragen.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][SIZE=3][FONT=Times New Roman]Aufgabe[/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Es ist die komplette Steuerung zu entwickeln. Zusätzlich soll im Display der LOGO die nebenstehende Anzeige erfolgen. Leider kann die Anzeige im Display der LOGO nicht besser ausgerichtet werden. Das betrifft hier insbesondere die Gewichtsangabe der aktuell gemessenen Farbdose.[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
Falls du Interesse hast, melde dich per PN und gib mir deine e-mail-Adresse. Dann bekommst du die komplette Aufgabe (Ohne Lösung nur um fremde Begehrlichkeiten zu unterbinden)
Mach dir von der Situation eine Skizze, dann wird manches klarer.
MfG
eNDe


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2007)

hallo,
warum keine easy? auf die kann mit vb zugreifen, dabei einen rs232 com server nutzen und schwubs ist man im ethernet, und kann damit steuern und überwachen, so das gut- und schlechtteilezahl überwacht werden.


----------



## TommyG (21 Juli 2007)

ACK

und das Display is auch schon mit drin...

*Erfolg*


----------



## Beatzler (25 Juli 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> ACK
> 
> und das Display is auch schon mit drin...
> 
> *Erfolg*



Huhu, kannst du mir ACK mal erläutern ? Google hat da auch net wirklich was gutes zu gefunden im bereich sps ?!

Mfg and thx Beatzler


----------



## jabba (25 Juli 2007)

ACK ist eine Abkürzung

to acknowledge bekennen
würdigen
einräumen
zustimmen
anerkennen
bestätigen
quittieren
zugestehen
eingestehen
bescheinigen
den Empfang bestätigen


----------



## TommyG (26 Juli 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abkürzungen_(Netzjargon)#A

mehr als man braucht, imho...

CU, rtfm....


( Don't panic, mein Chef regt sich auch drüber auf  )


----------



## Beatzler (13 September 2007)

Huhu,

bräuchte nochmals eure Hilfe ... also Lüftersteuerung oder sowas is zu easy :/

Jetzt hab ich nochmal bissle gegrübelt und mit meinen Arbeitskollegen gesprochen und wir sind auf ne gute andere Idee gekommen !

Ist es möglich mit der Logo + Erweiterungen eine Überwachung eines Serverraumes zu errichten. Undzwar soll die Logo einen Raum überwachen welcher wenn er zu heiß wird einen optischen und akustischen Alarmauslöst ( soweit ja null prob) und diesen den auch noch auf einen Pager und / oder Handyalarmierung, Telefonanruf etc. weiterleitet... Desweiteren will ich noch das Rack überwachen falls einer den Schrank ohne schlüssel öffnet( das ggf. optional)

Nun meine Fragen zunächst einmal an euch.

Gibt es Temperatursensoren für die Logo ? ( Bestmmt oder ==? ) Könnt ihr mirn paar gute nennen ?

Ist es möglich / gibs ne Einheit für die Logo die die WEiterleitung an telefone etc. realisiert ( am besten noch mit unterschiedlichen Texten / Ansagen)

Falls ihr da was wisst schreibt es bitte jetzt drück der Schuh der zeit nähmlich ein wenig weil das erste Projekt ja zu simpel war ...


Ich sach schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus ! 

Mfg Beatzler


----------



## Hermann (13 September 2007)

son sms / telefonmodul kenn ich für die logo direkt nicht,
gibts aber von z.b. abus, conrad
das von abus, kann ne eingespeicherte nummer anrufen und sobald jemand dran geht bekommt er erzählt was du ihm sagst..
-----------------------------------------------------------
und von conrad das kann meines wissens fax (über sms) und sms, hat 4 digitale eingänge(also 4 verschiedene sms) hat thermoeingänge und relaisausgänge (das heist ich kann per sms ein ausgang schalten und so irgendwas in dem serverraum steuern)((Den ausgang dann auf ein logo eingang usw usw....))
musst nur nach der textlänge schauen, das conrad modul kann maximal 8 oder 10 zeichen (kostet dafür nur rund 180 euro)
----------------------------------------------------------
oder du schaust mal bei www.piciorgros.de die haben auch gsm geräte,
in einem gehäuse, ähnlich dem der logo

gruß


----------



## Beatzler (13 September 2007)

Huhu,

jaa das hört sich doch shconmal nich schlecht an das von Conrad wäre ggf. ne gute alternative ! Danke !!

Ich hab google eben auch nochmal bissle geqüält und das hier gefunden was ich denke ich mal bis jetzt favorisiere:
http://www.insys-tec.eu/logo/

Hat noch jemand nen Tipp für mich für Temeratursensoren? Bräuchte welche die werte zwischen 10°C bis 80 °C auswerten können oder so...


mfg Beatzler


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2007)

drei minuten google sollten fürne abschlussarbeit nicht zuviel sein

pt100

http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/01LOGO/03Extensions/03LOGO_AM.html

mit eib erweiterung

http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/01LOGO/03Extensions/05LOGO_CM_EIB.html

visu über instabus eib

http://www.busbaer.de/modules/content/index.php?contentcat_id=88&id=93

oder gleich mit fernwartungsmodul

http://www.eib-home.de/daetwyler_ecobus_eib_gateway.htm

btw:
absolut überdimensoniert...ein bimetall an der wand und eine 230V glocke tuns auch


----------



## Oberchefe (13 September 2007)

Hört sich irgendwie so an:
http://www.wandschrank.at/diplomarbeit/dokumentationtest.htm


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2007)

selten so gelacht ... da find ich ja meine dipl.arbeit nur noch halb so lustig


----------



## MatMer (14 September 2007)

Hi,

guck mal hier von RS 

Box

bis auf eine Simkarte ist alles drin....

dazu noch nen PT100 und PT100 Modul für die Logo und dann wars das


----------

